# Google- Pharmos Issues Business Update on Dextofisopam Trial and Financing - PR Newswire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Pharmos Issues Business Update on Dextofisopam Trial and FinancingPR Newswire (press release), NYAs previously announced on March 4, 2009 , Pharmos modified the size of the Dextofisopam Phase 2b trial for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* IBS D+A to a minimum 300 patient trial. The trial is now essentially fully enrolled. Patient screening was stopped on *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

